
Lendsnap (YC S16) Lets You Apply for a Mortgage in Under 30 Minutes - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/lendsnap/
======
oparrott
Hi, my name is Orion, CEO of Lendsnap. We are building the modern mortgage!
Have you ever applied for a mortgage and thought there must be a better way?
As a YC company, we are bringing the future of consumer lending. The service
is B2B right now. If you are looking for a home loan, refi, or heloc, we can
introduce you to one of our partner lenders. Or if you just want to try it
out, we'd love to get your feedback. Cheers, Orion

